# sticking sand to fake rock background?



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

i've started a fake rock background for my ackies new viv (pics will be up when its all done) band have just put the first layer of grout on, which was very watered down, but it was wanting the fake rock to have the same sort of coloration of the australian outback, now i have bought some lucky reptile desert bedding outback red and this is the perfect colour that i was looking for, but i need some advice on how to stick this onto the polly/grout and which sealant to use. i want something that will have no shine what so ever so you cant tell anythings been used?

would really appreciate any advice or tips on how to do this

Thanks in advance


: victory:


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

I mixed play sand with pva glue in my Beardies viv. Looked pretty good. Maybe have a little try somewhere discreet see if you get the finish you are looking for.


----------



## kopiteadam (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, i did this exact same thing with the sand (see my thread bearded dragon viv pics) i used polyvine decorators varnish dead flat finish this stuff is brill u can seal the whole background with it as it drys woth no shine or colour and drys hard!! Just sprinkle sand on the 2nd layer of sealant as its drying then hoover or lightly brush off the excess once finished.

Good luck


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I used clear varnish for mine on the grout and then just poured sand on it, tip sand off next day and repeat until you get as many layers on as needed

EDIT: heres mine http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/831201-new-beardie-tank-background.html


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

Ive done this a few times and found the best way is to mix it with the varnish and then just paint on a couple ov coats,and like said above once it has cured and been under the heat source for a while it sets rock hard.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I have done this in some of my viv`s but its not a good idea in the area they use as a toilet its a bugger to clean .


----------



## jhzgto (Apr 24, 2012)

Just thinking about ordering some polystyrene & having a go at this, do you all mind if i ask a question or two ?

From what I have read, i can shape sheets of PS, and glue together with no nail

Grout: anybody sugges a product I should look for, I'm maybe a bit over cautious but don't want to use something that might harm my dragons.

Painting: water based acrylics ??

Sand & varnish: What varnish would be best ?

Appreciate any advice before i do it all wrong :bash:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

jhzgto said:


> Just thinking about ordering some polystyrene & having a go at this, do you all mind if i ask a question or two ?
> 
> From what I have read, i can shape sheets of PS, and glue together with no nail
> 
> ...


: victory:


----------



## jhzgto (Apr 24, 2012)

Great advice, mucho appreciated :no1:

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for the world class help! I'm going to try mixing the grout in with the varnish. But I'm experiencing a problem... Just did my second coat and all was going well untill I touched the ledges I had made, the second my paintbrush had touched them they snapped off!!! Major pain in my backside! I wouldn't mind but I had used toothpicks and ultra no more nails to hold it in place and left it 24 hours and it's not holding, I've took all the ledges off so I am grout underneath with ease but am now at a loss as how to stick them to the walls and keep them there even with pressure applied... What have people used in your builds to overcome this issue?

Once again thanks for the advice and future help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

jimmythetramp said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the world class help! I'm going to try mixing the grout in with the varnish. But I'm experiencing a problem... Just did my second coat and all was going well untill I touched the ledges I had made, the second my paintbrush had touched them they snapped off!!! Major pain in my backside! I wouldn't mind but I had used toothpicks and ultra no more nails to hold it in place and left it 24 hours and it's not holding, I've took all the ledges off so I am grout underneath with ease but am now at a loss as how to stick them to the walls and keep them there even with pressure applied... What have people used in your builds to overcome this issue?
> 
> Once again thanks for the advice and future help will be greatly appreciated.


I would grout it all seperately, do a few coats, then stick the ledges on. The no more nails will bond to the grout better than to the polystyrene, then just grout the gaps with a few coats, this way you should have a real good bond. For extra support, i.e. if its a big ledge or heavy critter, once you've put a couple of coats on, measure a pencil to the thickness of the ledge and the background, take a bit off and sharpen both ends. Push the sharp end into the ledge, then stab the other end into the background, then continue grouting. 
Make sure you measure the pencil though, and advisable to make both holes seperately, otherwise you may push the pencil into the ledge, grab the ledge and push it into the background and find the pencil coming out of the front of your ledge 

hope this all helps

Dave


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

my_shed said:


> I would grout it all seperately, do a few coats, then stick the ledges on. The no more nails will bond to the grout better than to the polystyrene, then just grout the gaps with a few coats, this way you should have a real good bond. For extra support, i.e. if its a big ledge or heavy critter, once you've put a couple of coats on, measure a pencil to the thickness of the ledge and the background, take a bit off and sharpen both ends. Push the sharp end into the ledge, then stab the other end into the background, then continue grouting.
> Make sure you measure the pencil though, and advisable to make both holes seperately, otherwise you may push the pencil into the ledge, grab the ledge and push it into the background and find the pencil coming out of the front of your ledge
> 
> hope this all helps
> ...



thank you for your advice, that pencil idea is pure genius! i was wondering if the toothpicks were up to the job (obviously not!) i'm currently in the process of grouting everything separately so will try again with the no more nails once its all done. thanks again :2thumb:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Why did you mix the varnish with the grout? ...


----------

